# HOW TO DIM/NIGHT MODE LYFTS Driver APP?



## The Texan (Mar 1, 2019)

Just what the title said.
I've looked e'rywhere.
Uber- no problem,

Lyfts Driver app?


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

There is no way, just keep the uber app on top lol


----------



## The Texan (Mar 1, 2019)

Kodyhead said:


> There is no way, just keep the uber app on top lol


That's usually what I do! How ridiculous is this? And somebody was paid to design this Lyft app?
I won't say anything political, and the party that normally strives for mediocrity.
This is below mediocrity


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

The Texan said:


> That's usually what I do! How ridiculous is this? And somebody was paid to design this Lyft app?
> I won't say anything political, and the party that normally strives for mediocrity.
> This is below mediocrity


It's clear no one at Lyft ever uses the app in the field. Probably just the parking lot picking up interns


----------



## Tarvus (Oct 3, 2018)

Kodyhead said:


> There is no way, just keep the uber app on top lol


Just one of several reasons why I rarely even open the Lyft app anymore.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

I use the Lyft app to find the key hole in my house door when I get home late at night, much better than the built in flash light.


----------



## dryverjohn (Jun 3, 2018)

Part of the Android Q update is night mode for the whole phone. I guess I will have to turn Lyft on at night and see what happens. It should be dark though, just like texts and everything else now.


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)




----------

